
GPU Accelerated Theano and Keras with Windows 10 - efavdb
http://efavdb.com/gpu-accelerated-theano-keras-with-windows-10/
======
2bitencryption
Any hope getting this to work with Windows Subsystem for Linux?

I got my model up and training on wsl, which really surprised me -- it was
super easy and just worked. But I didn't even try venturing into gpu
acceleration... perhaps it would "just work" as well? Though I suspect not.

~~~
efavdb
If you want to try on the Linux subsystem I would give a Linux guide a try. I
would be surprised though.

~~~
kenrick95
Curiously, I tried and it seems that it couldn't communicate to the GPU.
Installation is successful, but upon running `nvidia-smi` command, it returned
the following:

    
    
      NVIDIA-SMI has failed because it couldn't communicate with the NVIDIA driver. Make sure that the latest NVIDIA driver is installed and running.

------
naveen99
[https://github.com/philferriere/dlwin](https://github.com/philferriere/dlwin)
Worked for me on windows7 also.

~~~
efavdb
His guide helped a lot, but it didn't for me. I like his sections for the
optional add-ons though.

~~~
alok-g
Could you please expand on what went wrong? :-) Thanks.

------
gtani
I'll try this later, seems to be targetting pre-Pascal cards (need more info
on whether this will work with Cuda 8).

"Cuda for Engineers" (excellent book by Storti/Yurtoglu) uses VS 2013 and the
VC++ that comes with it, all my other cuda books (Handbook by Wilt, Wrox Pro
Cuda Prog'g) run on linux. Also worth noting that OS X seems to have gotten
feature parity with Cuda 8's unified memory (my mac doesn't have recent Nvidia
card to test).

~~~
psyklic
I got a 1080 working with VS 2015 (via the CUDA 8 beta). However, I strongly
recommend using VS 2013. Frustratingly, CUDA VS 2015 support does not extend
to the latest Visual Studio update level. So, to use CUDA I had to forgo the
latest versions of useful extensions (e.g. Python Tools) and even forgo MS
software updates (e.g. for SQL Studio, which apparently auto-installed the
latest VS updates).

------
DTE
This is great. We do a lot of work with GPUs in Win10 at Paperspace
([https://www.paperspace.com](https://www.paperspace.com)) but we mostly use
GPUs for video acceleration not compute.

That said, all of our cloud VMs have GPUs and we are adding new instance types
designed for ML/ HPC.

Reach out directly if you are in the space and want early access to CUDA-
backed Windows instances in the cloud.

